# Bearded man



## Collychick (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm having some interesting difficulty in finding all about this olf liquor flask. My husband and I just recently started collecting bottles for decorating the kitchen and we just found this brown flask at a local flea market. I am not able to take a picture at the present, charging the camera but the closest thing I could find was on ebay. The old man looks like this





 but my flask is brown and has two places, on the front and back where it looks as if a label used to be? I will get back to you on specs


----------



## glass man (Feb 27, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM...YOU MAY HAVE AN OLD QUAKER WHISKEY BOTTLE FROM THE 30S-40S OR SO...MAYBE...YES PUT PICS ON...SOMEBODY WILL KNOW FOR SURE...JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 28, 2011)

I belive that a Canandian whiskey from the early 20s to late 30s. The name eludes me right now of the maker . I know its G.W. on the bottom .I think this was an American Rye made way up north and shipped here during proabition .I have the same bottle in amber .
   bill


----------



## Collychick (Feb 28, 2011)

It does say G&W on the bottom, I couldn't figure out if it was a J or a G, and google didn't help me one bit.But here are some pics













 It measures about 8 1/2 inches tall, and its almost 4 inches wide


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes thats the one I have .I saw the information on a old 20s 30s whiskey ad from a magazine .Posted here maybe on another post.
    bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2011)

That's the mark of Dominion so Canadian makes sense.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2011)

Here it is,  Gooderham & Worts


----------



## Collychick (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! []


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Sir 
  I knew it was in here some were.I had a PC go down and lost a lot of info and pics.So I'am a bit slow .
    Thanks agian 
       bill


----------

